# Pjanic alla Juve. E' fatta.



## admin (8 Giugno 2016)

Pjanic è praticamente un nuovo giocatore della Juventus. Il giocatore oggi ha raggiunto un accordo definitivo con la Juventus. Guadagnerà 4,5 milioni a stagione.

I bianconeri, nelle prossime ore, verseranno 30 milioni di euro nelle casse della Roma. 30 milioni e non 38 perchè parte dei soldi della clausola spettano anche allo stesso Pjanic che li recupererà negli anni.


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2016)

Ma di che stiamo parlando, su.

Basta per Dio.


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2016)

up


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Giugno 2016)

Puntano alla Champions. Il campionato e finito gia prima che iniziasse.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Giugno 2016)

devo fare i miei complimenti alla Roma....veramente una grande società...ambiziosa....giustamente xkè venderlo all'estero quando puoi allargare ancora il gap con i gobbi...fantastici...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (8 Giugno 2016)

Peccato, stiamo perdendo tutti i giocatori buoni per noi. Ora attenzione al gallo che ha puntato hernanes a 20 mln.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Giugno 2016)

Quante belle notizie in questi giorni.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Giugno 2016)

Per colpare un gap del genere serviranno almeno cinque anni di mercato intelligente. Almeno.


----------



## The P (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pjanic è praticamente un nuovo giocatore della Juventus. Il giocatore oggi ha raggiunto un accordo definitivo con la Juventus. Guadagnerà 4,5 milioni a stagione.
> 
> I bianconeri, nelle prossime ore, verseranno 30 milioni di euro nelle casse della Roma. 30 milioni e non 38 perchè parte dei soldi della clausola spettano anche allo stesso Pjanic che li recupererà negli anni.



ahimè, l'ho saputo nel pomeriggio da fonti interne alla Juve, ovviamente non l'ho riportato. Dani Alves e Pjianic l'8 di giugno. Prendono Benatia e sono sempre più Top Club, a differenza nostra.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Giugno 2016)

Ormai la Serie A e la Ligue 1 sono la stessa identica cosa


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2016)

Adesso prenderanno anche Benatia.

Sono sicuro che arriveranno prima questi a 100 scudetti che noi a 20.


----------



## DannySa (8 Giugno 2016)

Complimenti alla Roma che non vende i propri giocatori, questa cessione è uguale identica a quella che vide Ibra approdare a Milano sponda Inter.
Finisce il falso mito del centrocampo di grande qualità romanista.


----------



## Dell'erba (8 Giugno 2016)

A 30 Mln è a prezzo di saldo praticamente.

Grandissimo acquisto. 

Campagna acquisti appena iniziata e già posizionati 2 titolari, bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso prenderanno anche Benatia.
> 
> Sono sicuro che arriveranno prima questi a 100 scudetti che noi a 20.



Di cosa ti stupisci Berlusconi parlava di modello Leicester.. ovvero uno scudetto ogni 100 anni


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2016)

Questi hanno una fame che non si è mai vista nella storia dello sport.

Vincono, non festeggiano, e il giorno dopo sono già al lavoro per rafforzarsi.

Attenzione che l'anno prossimo rischiano di vincerle tutte e 38.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Giugno 2016)

E noi guardiamo... Va bene va.. Che schifo


----------



## ilcondompelato (8 Giugno 2016)

pazzesco..ormai comprano anche dalle dirette rivali....come il bayern con il borussia.....se avessimo giocatori appetibili verrebbero a fare spesa anche da noi con il condom che si calerebbe le braghe


----------



## Hellscream (8 Giugno 2016)

Ma che lo giocano a fare il prossimo campionato? mah


----------



## DannySa (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi hanno una fame che non si è mai vista nella storia dello sport.
> 
> Vincono, non festeggiano, e il giorno dopo sono già al lavoro per rafforzarsi.
> 
> Attenzione che l'anno prossimo rischiano di vincerle tutte e 38.



E noi come siamo messi?
Squadra penosa.
Dirigenza penosa.
Cessione indecifrabile.
Ad mafioso.
Presidente all'ospedale, ricoverato.


----------



## siioca (8 Giugno 2016)

Mi sa che la Roma perderà anche Nainggolan direzione Conte.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Giugno 2016)

Complimenti alla Juve.


----------



## kolao95 (8 Giugno 2016)

E che gli vuoi dire? Chapeau. Se non vendono Pogba fanno il triplete.


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> Mi sa che la Roma perderà anche Nainggolan direzione Conte.



---) http://www.milanworld.net/dopo-pjan...dere-anche-nainggolan-vt37424.html#post978059

Avevano venduto anche Rudiger. Sono alla canna del gas.


----------



## juventino (8 Giugno 2016)

Per esultare attendo l'ufficialità. E in quel caso, via di segoni a due mani


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (9 Giugno 2016)

Khedira Marchisio Pogba 
Pjanic 
Dybala Cavani

Vs 

Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura
Honda
Niang Bacca

una sola parola....GRAZIE


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2016)

up


----------



## diavolo (9 Giugno 2016)

Eh ma i petrolieri...


----------



## juve_inworld (9 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Giugno 2016)

E che vuoi commentare  ciaone


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pjanic è praticamente un nuovo giocatore della Juventus. Il giocatore oggi ha raggiunto un accordo definitivo con la Juventus. Guadagnerà 4,5 milioni a stagione.
> 
> I bianconeri, nelle prossime ore, verseranno 30 milioni di euro nelle casse della Roma. 30 milioni e non 38 perchè parte dei soldi della clausola spettano anche allo stesso Pjanic che li recupererà negli anni.



Il profilo della Juventus cambia molto con Pjanic e con i prossimi innesti, temo che la Champions arriverà veramente in due anni


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Giugno 2016)

beati loro, gran colpo, e hanno risparmiato pure dai 38 previsti. 

la roma si conferma una società ridicola, ma tanto a loro che gliene frega, totti ha appena rinnovato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2016)

Alè. Pogba-Marchisio-Pjanic, con questo centrocampo giochi a viso aperto contro chiunque, anche contro il Real, il Barça o il Bayern.


----------



## Dell'erba (9 Giugno 2016)

Penso che abbiano attuato l'accelerata definitiva dopo che mascherano non ha voluto calcare la mano. 
Peccaro el jefecito sarebbe stato perfetto.


----------



## Fedeshi (9 Giugno 2016)

Ma Pallotta la Roma che l'ha comprata a fare?


----------



## Schism75 (9 Giugno 2016)

Però attenzione a Pogba. Secondo me parte.


----------



## Dell'erba (9 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ma Pallotta la Roma che l'ha comprata a fare?



Specularci, come la maggior parte degli stranieri


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2016)

dio santissimo
mi chiedo come sia possibile visto che ad allegri piacciono i fabbri


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (9 Giugno 2016)

Questi vinceranno in ciabatte il campionato per i prossimi 5 anni almeno...

Gran giocatore Pjanic...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Però attenzione a Pogba. Secondo me parte.


Speriamo. È l'unica per riequilibrare il colpo Pjanic.


----------



## Tahva (9 Giugno 2016)

Complimenti alla Juve, niente da dire. Un mercato sensato, un progetto serio e tanta ambizione e coesione. Roba che noi non vediamo da un decennio buono.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Alè. *Pogba-Marchisio-Pjanic*, con questo centrocampo giochi a viso aperto contro chiunque, anche contro il Real, il Barça o il Bayern.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Giugno 2016)

Il campionato italiano non ha più dignità, nè senso di esistere.
Dani Alves e Pjanic giusto come antipasto di una campagna acquisti. Pazzesco.


----------



## Marchisio89 (9 Giugno 2016)

Dani Alves + Pjanic ai primi di Giugno sono tantissima roba. Se prendono pure Benatia in prestito con ddr e riescono a trattenere Morata (o sostituirlo come si vede) é un mercato da 10.

..................Buffon

Barzagli(Benatia) Bonucci Chiellini(Rugani)

Dani Alves Pjanic Marchisio Pogba Alex Sandro

................Dybala Morata

Squadrone.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Giugno 2016)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Dani Alves + Pjanic ai primi di Giugno sono tantissima roba. Se prendono pure Benatia in prestito con ddr e riescono a trattenere Morata (o sostituirlo come si vede) é un mercato da 10.
> 
> ..................Buffon
> 
> ...



Se non fosse per la difesaccia a 3 sarebbe uno squadrone.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Giugno 2016)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Dani Alves + Pjanic ai primi di Giugno sono tantissima roba. Se prendono pure Benatia in prestito con ddr e riescono a trattenere Morata (o sostituirlo come si vede) é un mercato da 10.
> 
> ..................Buffon
> 
> ...



Scrivila in qualche altro topic già che ci sei.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (9 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dio santissimo
> mi chiedo come sia possibile visto che ad allegri piacciono i fabbri



Quella che ad Allegri piacciano i fabbri è la + grande leggenda metropolitana calcistica


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Scrivila in qualche altro topic già che ci sei.



Preferisco vedere 112 volte quella formazione che le distinte delle partite del Milan di quest'anno.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Preferisco vedere 112 volte quella formazione che le distinte delle partite del Milan di quest'anno.



Capisco la loro contentezza, però stiamo sempre in un forum del Milan, eh..


----------



## Aragorn (9 Giugno 2016)

In pratica Juve e Roma sono come Bayern e Borussia, d'altronde non è un caso che Serie A e Bundesliga finiscano solitamente a marzo. Curioso di vedere come reagirà ora l'Inter dei cinesi.


----------



## Marchisio89 (9 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Capisco la loro contentezza, però stiamo sempre in un forum del Milan, eh..


Sto scrivendo dal cellulare e ho sbagliato topic prima, ho già modificato. 

Ho capito che siamo su un forum del Milan, ma una volta che mi sono accorto di aver sbagliato topic ho spostato il messaggio qui, dove ho voluto postare il messaggio inizialmente ed essendo una sezione che riguarda la Juventus non vedo dov'e il problema.


----------



## Marchisio89 (9 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se non fosse per la difesaccia a 3 sarebbe uno squadrone.


Magari Allegri ripropone la difesa a 4, con Pjanic dietro le punte, anche se in tale caso non credo giocheranno i due brasiliani contemporaneamente.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Giugno 2016)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Magari Allegri ripropone la difesa a 4, con Pjanic dietro le punte, anche se in tale caso non credo giocheranno i due brasiliani contemporaneamente.



Buffon
Alves-Bonucci-Benatia-Sandro
Pjanic-Marchisio-Pogba
X (se non c'è altra grana ci metterei anche Berardi)
Dybala-Mandzukic/Morata


----------



## Marchisio89 (9 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Buffon
> Alves-Bonucci-Benatia-Sandro
> Pjanic-Marchisio-Pogba
> X (se non c'è altra grana ci metterei anche Berardi)
> Dybala-Mandzukic/Morata


Anche questa è ottima, però Berardi non lo vedo in quella posizione. Secondo me con quei due terzini giocherà Khedira sicuramente per dare più copertura.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Alè. Pogba-Marchisio-Pjanic, con questo centrocampo giochi a viso aperto contro chiunque, anche contro il Real, il Barça o il Bayern.



vederli perdere ancora mentre giocano a viso aperto sarà sempre più divertente


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Giugno 2016)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Anche questa è ottima, però Berardi non lo vedo in quella posizione. Secondo me con quei due terzini giocherà Khedira sicuramente per dare più copertura.



Per me Khedira non va bene, guardandola bene forse sarebbe meglio avanzare uno dei due tra Pjanic e Pogba e mettere a destra uno veloce che sappia cambiare ritmo, tipo un nuovo Vidal.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2016)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Anche questa è ottima, però Berardi non lo vedo in quella posizione. Secondo me con quei due terzini giocherà Khedira sicuramente per dare più copertura.



dico la mia ma non vi offendete, per me parte pogba e prendete un trequartista più una punta forte al posto di morata...


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2016)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Magari Allegri ripropone la difesa a 4, con Pjanic dietro le punte, anche se in tale caso non credo giocheranno i due brasiliani contemporaneamente.



con allegri non giocheranno mai in contemporanea, mai, forse dani alves a 4 gioca, non ci sono dubbi ma alex sandro fa fatica a schierarlo li


----------



## Marchisio89 (9 Giugno 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> dico la mia ma non vi offendete, per me parte pogba e prendete un trequartista più una punta forte al posto di morata...


Può darsi, forse mi illudo essendo un tifoso ma penso (o meglio spero) che la squadra sia quella per provare seriamente a fare strada in champions. Lo si vede anche dai prolungamenti dei contratti che puntano a quello nel giro di due anni.
Però ripeto, forse mi illudo essendo un tifoso hahah.



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> con allegri non giocheranno mai in contemporanea, mai, forse dani alves a 4 gioca, non ci sono dubbi ma alex sandro fa fatica a schierarlo li


Sì anch'io la penso così, Alves-Evra a 4 oppure i due brasiliani nel 3-5-2.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi, dobbiamo capire che noi NON possiamo competere con la fiscalità torinese e i petrodollari, quindi beati loro e tanti complimenti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Giugno 2016)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Può darsi, forse mi illudo essendo un tifoso ma penso (o meglio spero) che la squadra sia quella per provare seriamente a fare strada in champions. Lo si vede anche dai prolungamenti dei contratti che puntano a quello nel giro di due anni.
> Però ripeto, forse mi illudo essendo un tifoso hahah.
> 
> 
> Sì anch'io la penso così, Alves-Evra a 4 oppure i due brasiliani nel 3-5-2.



però se è come dico io vi farebbe schifo questa qua
Buffon
Dani alves Benatia Bonucci Alex Sandro
Khedira Marchisio Pjanic
Isco ( o james)
Dybala Cavani

ho messo i due brasiliani come terzini, per me possono starci anche se con allegri ho dei dubbi, e benatia in mezzo tendendo barzagli e chiellini come alternative insieme a rugani


----------



## 666psycho (9 Giugno 2016)

con i cinesi o senza lo scudetto lo vincerà ancora la giuve!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Giugno 2016)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Sto scrivendo dal cellulare e ho sbagliato topic prima, ho già modificato.
> 
> Ho capito che siamo su un forum del Milan, ma una volta che mi sono accorto di aver sbagliato topic ho spostato il messaggio qui, dove ho voluto postare il messaggio inizialmente ed essendo una sezione che riguarda la Juventus non vedo dov'e il problema.



Qualcuno rosica...

probabilmente dà la colpa più agli ospiti Juventini che a Berlusconi


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Capisco la loro contentezza, però stiamo sempre in un forum del Milan, eh..



Dai, é evidente che è stato un errore, non perdiamo la testa x ste cavolate


----------



## TheZio (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pjanic è praticamente un nuovo giocatore della Juventus. Il giocatore oggi ha raggiunto un accordo definitivo con la Juventus. Guadagnerà 4,5 milioni a stagione.
> 
> I bianconeri, nelle prossime ore, verseranno 30 milioni di euro nelle casse della Roma. 30 milioni e non 38 perchè parte dei soldi della clausola spettano anche allo stesso Pjanic che li recupererà negli anni.



E noi... Pavoloso e Vazquez... Senza contare che a fine agosto sarà praticamente libero il Mononeurone...
Come dice qualcuno se non ci sarà la cessione moriremo come squadra... Grazie Silvio!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Giugno 2016)

Ma sto allegri non voleva solo medianacci? Che storie #colpadiallegri


----------



## DOOOOD (9 Giugno 2016)

Grandissimo acquisto se confermato. Prendere lui e riuscire a tenere Pogba sarebbe tantissima roba... i soldi ci sono, la volontà di società e giocatori sembra ci sia pure.

Marotta Topplayer dei dirigenti alla faccia di chi lo critica da 6 anni e rimpiange Moggi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Giugno 2016)

Roma invece che rafforzare sé stessa ha rafforzato la Juve


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Giugno 2016)

Colpaccio. Noi invece pensiamo alle elezioni comunali, giustamente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pjanic è praticamente un nuovo giocatore della Juventus. Il giocatore oggi ha raggiunto un accordo definitivo con la Juventus. Guadagnerà 4,5 milioni a stagione.
> 
> I bianconeri, nelle prossime ore, verseranno 30 milioni di euro nelle casse della Roma. 30 milioni e non 38 perchè parte dei soldi della clausola spettano anche allo stesso Pjanic che li recupererà negli anni.



Che fenomeno quella della Roma, potevano almeno mettere la clausola per l'estero non anche per l'Italia che fenomeni.


----------



## kolao95 (9 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> probabilmente dà la colpa più agli ospiti Juventini che a Berlusconi



Ma cosa c'entra?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?



era una battuta


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> devo fare i miei complimenti alla Roma....veramente una grande società...ambiziosa....giustamente xkè venderlo all'estero quando puoi allargare ancora il gap con i gobbi...fantastici...



Pare che dall'estero offerte concrete non ne siano arrivate e il giocatore, giustamente, puntasse a uno stipendio in linea con quello che il mercato può offrirgli. Se ci aggiungi che il suo contratto scade tra un paio d'anni e non avesse intenzione di rinnovare, secondo me la cessione ha senso, anche se ovviamente l'anno prossimo la Juve - a meno di passi falsi clamorosi - sembra di nuovo imprendibile per chiunque.


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Giugno 2016)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> Grandissimo acquisto se confermato. Prendere lui e riuscire a tenere Pogba sarebbe tantissima roba... i soldi ci sono, la volontà di società e giocatori sembra ci sia pure.
> 
> Marotta Topplayer dei dirigenti alla faccia di chi lo critica da 6 anni e rimpiange Moggi.



Se le cifre che girano per Pogba sono vere e qualcuno vi offrisse sul serio 100M io lo cederei senza troppi rimpianti. Super plusvalenza e con quei soldi prendi 2-3 top e sistemi i pochissimi punti deboli che avete.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Giugno 2016)

Mah..
A me non è mai piaciuto, vado controcorrente.
Vivendo a Roma, conosco molti romanisti che lo avrebbero venduto volentieri, magari non alla Juve, perchè da quanto dicono è un giocatore senza attributi e che alterna partite eccellenti ad altre in cui lascia la sua squadra praticamente in 10.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mah..
> A me non è mai piaciuto, vado controcorrente.
> Vivendo a Roma, conosco molti romanisti che lo avrebbero venduto volentieri, magari non alla Juve, perchè da quanto dicono è un giocatore senza attributi e che alterna partite eccellenti ad altre in cui lascia la sua squadra praticamente in 10.



Sono abbastanza d'accordo. Ha tanto talento ma è troppo discontinuo come presenza nelle partite. Non hanno comprato Modric, questo è certo, però è comunque forte.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Giugno 2016)

E' senz'altro un giocatore di talento che crea un gap ancora più marcato rispetto alle altre di serie A, soprattutto perché sottratto a una rivale. Per quanto riguarda la competitività in ambito europeo sinceramente questa operazione non sposta gli equilibri a mio avviso, perché Miralem è un giocatore discontinuo inferiore a diversi profili che giocano in altri top club europei. Io, fossi la Juventus, sarei più preoccupata a tenermi Pogba se vuole davvero giocarsela anche in Champions.


----------



## Crox93 (9 Giugno 2016)

Entro 3 anni la Juve vince la Champions.
Per quanto riguarda il campionato ne vincerà altri 5 consecutivi almeno.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (9 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> devo fare i miei complimenti alla Roma....veramente una grande società...ambiziosa....giustamente xkè venderlo all'estero quando puoi allargare ancora il gap con i gobbi...fantastici...



.
Un colpaccio.
Lo adoro,comunque complimenti all a juve ,davvero una grande societá


----------



## Jino (9 Giugno 2016)

Colpaccio, senza tanti giri di parole.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Giugno 2016)

Sto investimento così vuol dire solo una cosa: Pogba dopo l'europeo saluta.

In ogni caso concordo con tutti, il campionato quest'anno si chiuderà a novembre..

Noi siamo ancora in attesa che l'unto (di mer..) dal letto d'ospedale decida se vendere o fare l'Italcessimilan


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Quella che ad Allegri piacciano i fabbri è la + grande leggenda metropolitana calcistica



Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Purtroppo chi lo denigrava quando era al Milan è gente che voleva calcio champagne con Abate, Robinho, Boateng, Montolivo, Nocerino, Gattuso, Ambrosini, Muntari, Poli ecc...ecc...
Se si guarda adesso la squadra dell'anno dopo lo scudetto è da mani nei capelli. 
Allegri ha sempre chiesto determinati giocatori e non gli sono mai stati presi....


----------



## TheZio (9 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sto investimento così vuol dire solo una cosa: Pogba dopo l'europeo saluta.
> 
> In ogni caso concordo con tutti, il campionato quest'anno si chiuderà a novembre..
> 
> Noi siamo ancora in attesa che l'unto (di mer..) dal letto d'ospedale decida se vendere o fare l'Italcessimilan



Intanto oggi Skincats ha riferito che Broccolo ha già segnato sul proprio taccuino i migliori giovani talenti italiani, francesi e brasiliani.. Chissà cosa ci ricorda...
Eh intanto loro comprano...


----------



## beralios (9 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Sto investimento così vuol dire solo una cosa: Pogba dopo l'europeo saluta.
> *
> In ogni caso concordo con tutti, il campionato quest'anno si chiuderà a novembre..
> 
> Noi siamo ancora in attesa che l'unto (di mer..) dal letto d'ospedale decida se vendere o fare l'Italcessimilan


magna tranquillo


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Giugno 2016)

beralios ha scritto:


> magna tranquillo



Entro due anni lo cedete, probabilmente si tenta l'assalto alla champions e poi vi saluta. E' scontato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Giugno 2016)

Non credo andrà via Pogba, ma se lo vendono acquisterranno sicuramente qualche campione. Pjanic cmq sta facendo una scelta coraggiosa andando alla Juve.


----------



## Tobi (9 Giugno 2016)

Se la Juve dovesse tenere Morata Pogba e Cuadrado potrebbe seriamente vincere la Champions.

Buffon
Alves Chiellini Bonucci Alex Sandro
Marchisio Pjanic Pogba
Cuadrado Morata Dybala

Formazione titolare inferiore solo al Barcellona


----------



## beralios (9 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Entro due anni lo cedete, probabilmente si tenta l'assalto alla champions e poi vi saluta. E' scontato.



entro 2 anni è un'altro discorso


----------



## Heaven (9 Giugno 2016)

Operazione vergognosa da parte della Roma


----------



## 666psycho (9 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Purtroppo chi lo denigrava quando era al Milan è gente che voleva calcio champagne con Abate, Robinho, Boateng, Montolivo, Nocerino, Gattuso, Ambrosini, Muntari, Poli ecc...ecc...
> Se si guarda adesso la squadra dell'anno dopo lo scudetto è da mani nei capelli.
> Allegri ha sempre chiesto determinati giocatori e non gli sono mai stati presi....



Matri?


----------



## Dany20 (9 Giugno 2016)

Certo che pure la Roma va a cedere un giocatore chiave come Pjanic a una diretta concorrente per il titolo. Non vinceranno mai nulla.


----------



## Dell'erba (9 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sto investimento così vuol dire solo una cosa: Pogba dopo l'europeo saluta.
> 
> In ogni caso concordo con tutti, il campionato quest'anno si chiuderà a novembre..
> 
> Noi siamo ancora in attesa che l'unto (di mer..) dal letto d'ospedale decida se vendere o fare l'Italcessimilan



Secondo quale principio pogba va via? 

Con marchisio che torna in forma a novembre e kedhira che non garantisce più di 25 partite l'anno, un titolare serviva.

Però vabè pensate quello che vi pare.

Per quel che vale marotta oggi ha ribadito che di vendere pogba non se ne parla.


----------



## Dell'erba (9 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Entro due anni lo cedete, probabilmente si tenta l'assalto alla champions e poi vi saluta. E' scontato.



Entro due anni è possibile.

Se però il fatturato continua a cresce ogni anno come ora potremmo permetterci stipendi più elevati.

Che prima o poi vada in altri lidi lo credo anche io, ci può anche stare eh


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2016)

*Secondo quanto riportato da tuttosport e il corriere, Pjanic avrebbe anche rinunciato alla sua percentuale sul cartellino (6 mln).*


----------



## GLIFO (10 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da tuttosport e il corriere, Pjanic avrebbe anche rinunciato alla sua percentuale sul cartellino (6 mln).*



Per me Pianic non ha rinunciato a nulla anzi... Se prendeva i circa 8 milioni di sua spettanza ne doveva pagare 4 di tasse, invece li ha messi nell'ingaggio che è al netto e alla fine le tasse le pagheranno i gobbi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Secondo quale principio pogba va via?
> 
> Con marchisio che torna in forma a novembre e kedhira che non garantisce più di 25 partite l'anno, un titolare serviva.
> 
> ...



Magari è vero ma onestamente se sono vere le cifre (120 milioni per un centrocampista) credo alla fine lo cederete..e anche lui forse un pensierino al Real lo sta facendo..

Oltretutto siamo onesti, in serie A è sprecato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (11 Giugno 2016)

*Secondo il Corriere dello Sport è stata la Roma a contattare la Juventus per cedere il giocatore (avendo bisogno di introiti che sarebbero arrivati dalla cessione di Rudiger qualora non si fosse infortunato). A prova di ciò la testata romana cita un messaggio dello stesso centrocampista bosniaco ad un amico: "Sti c... mi hanno venduto in 15 minuti, hanno chiamato loro la Juve, hanno bisogno di soldi". Intanto il DG giallorosso Baldissoni ha appena confermato che il calciatore si trasferirà a Torino.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Giugno 2016)

Che squadra di pagliacci.
Non vinceranno mai nulla nella loro storia.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Giugno 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport è stata la Roma a contattare la Juventus per cedere il giocatore (avendo bisogno di introiti che sarebbero arrivati dalla cessione di Rudiger qualora non si fosse infortunato). A prova di ciò la testata romana cita un messaggio dello stesso centrocampista bosniaco ad un amico: "Sti c... mi hanno venduto in 15 minuti, hanno chiamato loro la Juve, hanno bisogno di soldi". Intanto il DG giallorosso Baldissoni ha appena confermato che il calciatore si trasferirà a Torino.*



Mi chiedo come venga amministrata la Roma: l'anno scorso solo da noi hanno ricevuto 45 milioni (senza contare i milioni ricevuti gli anni scorsi per Benatia, Marquinos e Lamela) eppure anche quest'anno hanno bisogno di cedere i pezzi migliori, nonostante facciano la CL da anni son sempre con l'acqua alla gola, mah!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Giugno 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport è stata la Roma a contattare la Juventus per cedere il giocatore (avendo bisogno di introiti che sarebbero arrivati dalla cessione di Rudiger qualora non si fosse infortunato). A prova di ciò la testata romana cita un messaggio dello stesso centrocampista bosniaco ad un amico: "Sti c... mi hanno venduto in 15 minuti, hanno chiamato loro la Juve, hanno bisogno di soldi". Intanto il DG giallorosso Baldissoni ha appena confermato che il calciatore si trasferirà a Torino.*


Se vabbè  
Fate presto cinesi, che c'è tanta gente esaltata da rimettere al proprio posto


----------



## TheZio (11 Giugno 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport è stata la Roma a contattare la Juventus per cedere il giocatore (avendo bisogno di introiti che sarebbero arrivati dalla cessione di Rudiger qualora non si fosse infortunato). A prova di ciò la testata romana cita un messaggio dello stesso centrocampista bosniaco ad un amico: "Sti c... mi hanno venduto in 15 minuti, hanno chiamato loro la Juve, hanno bisogno di soldi". Intanto il DG giallorosso Baldissoni ha appena confermato che il calciatore si trasferirà a Torino.*



Roma pessima davvero :O e io che dicevo che lo dovevano vendere al migliore offerente anche fosse stata la Juve  e questi lo "svendono"


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Giugno 2016)

caro pjanic buona fortuna, a volte sarebbe meglio tacere,nessuno farà un attentato alla tua vita,vai tranquillo a Torino.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Giugno 2016)

*Dichiarazioni di Marotta :"Non c’è stata nessuna trattativa tra i due club, ma solamente la volontà del giocatore, che si è avvalso della ben nota clausola, come da lui stesso comunicato. A breve sosterrà le visite mediche con noi“.
*


----------



## Dell'erba (11 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Magari è vero ma onestamente se sono vere le cifre (120 milioni per un centrocampista) credo alla fine lo cederete..e anche lui forse un pensierino al Real lo sta facendo..
> 
> Oltretutto siamo onesti, in serie A è sprecato



Meglio un campionato dove Barça e atletico a parte, tutto il resto, tipo il getafe o Granada, di turno ne prende 8? 

Quello si che è combattuto.

Pogba sta bene dove sta, andrà via a tempo debito, è ancora giovane.


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2016)

Grande colpo, nient'altro da aggiungere, se si pensa poi che è stato preso dalla concorrenza spiega benissimo come sarà il prossimo campionato. Ora se dopo Alves e Pjanic riescono a prendere pure Benatia inutile dire che hanno fatto già a giugno un mercato di alto profilo.


----------



## admin (11 Giugno 2016)

up


----------



## DannySa (11 Giugno 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> caro pjanic buona fortuna, a volte sarebbe meglio tacere,nessuno farà un attentato alla tua vita,vai tranquillo a Torino.



Vi ha pisciati.
La Roma non lo avrebbe ceduto secondo me (probabilmente non in Italia), lui si è accordato per andare alla Juve e ha preso la palla al balzo.
Per me pur di andarsene da Roma non prenderà una ceppa dal trasferimento, nel caso fosse necessario.
Champions da quasi protagonista, scudetto assicurato, grandi partite da giocare in Coppa, coppa Italia senza problemi al posto di:
Annata che parte a razzo, scudetto daa Roma, periodo fiacco la Roma frena, ok lo scudetto non si può vincere arriviamo almeno terzi, qualche golletto qua e là per trattenere meglio le lacrime che si hanno quando si gioca a Roma, sì finalmente la sosta invernale, oh no già si gioca, derby che atmosfera, oh ecco gli ottavi di finale, speriamo di non pijare scoppole, abbiamo giocato bene perdendo, ora sotto col terzo posto, è grande Roma, come gioca bene, grande mercato invernale, Spalletti è bravo speriamo rimanga con noi, le altre frenano è Champions, sono un giocatore della Roma vediamo che succede, sono concentrato sulla Roma sarà una grande annata la prossima, no aspetta me ne voglio andare, ok la clausola non è troppo alta me ne vado e sfrutto la clausola, a Roma c'è un ambientaccio meglio fare un comunicato di disgelo, tanto i romanisti mi vogliono bene e capiranno, a Roma comunque non ci gioco perché prevedo acciacchi per quel periodo.
La Roma? farà un grande mercato sa cosa vuole, ha tutto per fare bene, basta che non venda come suo solito anche Raja, Rudighè e mezza squadra, ah no aspetta lo stanno facendo, e va bé Pallotta è bravo sa cosa vuole.
E via così all'infinito, la Rometta.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Vi ha pisciati.
> La Roma non lo avrebbe ceduto secondo me (probabilmente non in Italia), lui si è accordato per andare alla Juve e ha preso la palla al balzo.
> Per me pur di andarsene da Roma non prenderà una ceppa dal trasferimento, nel caso fosse necessario.
> Champions da quasi protagonista, scudetto assicurato, grandi partite da giocare in Coppa, coppa Italia senza problemi al posto di:
> ...



Io in questi anni ho un solo rimpianto e si chiama benatia il resto è tutta fuffa ,l'anno scorso non abbiamo venduto nessuno e quest'anno pjanic ha deciso di andare via,contento lui contenti tutti. Gli altri resteranno compreso nainggolan. Il comunicato di disgelo qual è me lo sono perso. Noi siamo monitorati dalla Uefa e dobbiamo far quadrare i bilanci ma ad agosto sempre 11 ne metteremo in campo.sull'ambiente isterico di roma purtroppo non posso darti torto e questo crea tanti problemi.


----------



## Agera (11 Giugno 2016)

Io non sarei così sicuro su Nainggolan: dovevate fare due cessioni, una per il bilancio, l'altra per poter fare un mercato dignitoso, ok?Le due cessioni dovevano essere una, sicura, quella di Rudiger; l'altra, o Pjanic o Nainggolan.Solo che Rudiger è saltato a causa del crociato, Miralem arriva a Torino, e quindi Radja.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2016)

La giuve vincerà i prossimi 5 campionati .


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Giugno 2016)

Agera ha scritto:


> Io non sarei così sicuro su Nainggolan: dovevate fare due cessioni, una per il bilancio, l'altra per poter fare un mercato dignitoso, ok?Le due cessioni dovevano essere una, sicura, quella di Rudiger; l'altra, o Pjanic o Nainggolan.Solo che Rudiger è saltato a causa del crociato, Miralem arriva a Torino, e quindi Radja.....



No questa cosa non mi risulta ,abbiamo bisogno solo di soldi da mettere a bilancio entro il 30 giugno per via del fairplay ,dal 1 luglio comincia un altro bilancio e i nuovi acquisti verranno messi su quel bilancio o su quello successivo in caso di prestiti. La differnza tra Pjanic e nainggolan è che la cessione del secondo provocherebbe una rivoluzione perché è stra-amato, le polemiche su Pjanic riguardano solo la destinazione per il resto la maggior parte dei tifosi da mo che lo avrebbe venduto ( io no ). Sono abbastanza tranquilla su Nainggolan,finora non abbiamo mai venduto 2 giocatori importanti contemporaneamente, e soprattutto mai a centrocampo anzi veramente i centrocampisti non sono mai stati toccati.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Giugno 2016)

Giustamente un giocatore forte come Pjanic si è rotto di farsi prendere in giro dal Mondo giocando alla Roma. Ha fatto bene


----------

